# Why no Sirius channel listing? Or have I missed it?



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

I am brand new to this website and chat board. I notice that there's a very nice summary of XM's channel lineup. Why not a Sirius channel lineup as well? It seems to me that they are a viable contender and that it would be helpful to have Sirius information as well, unless this website is bankrolled by XM or staffed by XM employees.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No, you haven't missed it. Our Sirius radio lineup has not been completed. It will come in time. Remember, we also have real jobs around here. 

BTW: Welcome to DBSTalk.Com :hi:

...and no, we are not bankrolled or affiliated to any company. We are funded by our very fine user base through donations.

I hope you consider registering. It's free and very easy!

http://www.dbstalk.com/register.php?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I started doing it, I just have not finished it yet.

Hang in there its coming!


----------

